# Prima Facie ha pasado los 1.000



## Calambur

Querida Prima Facie:

*Felicitaciones* por tus primeros 1.000 _posts_, siempre muy gratos de leer.

Compartimos el gusto por el idioma, y algo más... así que he traído unos amiguitos para festejarlo.

Mis "peluditos" te mandan cariños (preguntan si tenés alguno en edad _de merecer_).


----------



## Namarne

*¡¡ Muchas Felicidades, Prima Facie !! *
​*
Esto merece una gran fiesta y un pastelito. 

Un saludo cordial, 

N *


----------



## Paquita

Mil posts se tienen que celebrar...

Felicitaciones !!​
... para que vayan seguidos por muchos otros.

Un beso

Paquita


----------



## Prima Facie

¡¡¡Dios de mi vida!!! ¿¿¿cómo se me ha podido pasar este post????

Indignada me hallo y doyle gracias a quien me lo hizo notar. Ustedes disculpen tamaña ofensa y vayan mis disculpas a recorrer el trecho que de ustedes me separa 

Gracias, muchas, todas...de corazón. Pienso comerme el pastel aunque ya esté caducado y robaros a todos los peludos que tengáis cerca, que-lo-sepáis.


Un fortísimo abrazo y ya que ayer fue mi cumpleaños, me agencio este hilo como regalo. Un regalo que, sin duda, me ha emocionado.

Cariños riojanos.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Muchas felicidades por los primeros 1000!!


----------



## Calambur

Prima Facie said:


> ...y robaros a todos los peludos que tengáis cerca, que-lo-sepáis.


¡Hecho, tía Marujita!, vamos a ir gatunalmente a desearte un *muy feliz cumpleaños*. Ya estamos en el aeropuerto, esperando que nos mandes los pasajes -por favor, que no sean en bodega, que hace mucho frío allí-.


----------



## Prima Facie

¡¡Gracias, Rayines!!!

Calambur, mi _queridérrima_, te meto en un contenedor y tienes viaje gratis en un portaconenedores. Dejaré la ventilación del contenedor abierta para que los peludos respiren.

Eso sí, insisto, todo perrinchi o gatezno que pase por mis manos se queda en mi manada. Soy la roba-perros/gatos oficial de mi organización 

Gracias de nuevo, sois un soplo de aire fresco.


----------



## chamyto

Mis felicitaciones Prima Facie


----------



## Prima Facie

Muchas gracias, Chamyto


----------



## Masood

Ah, well done, Prima. You're another one who has been very generous with your help. Many, many thanks. ¡A por el próximo mil!


----------



## Prima Facie

Masood, thanks so much 

hug


----------

